# Not permitted to have Chorus/NTL cables  removed from my property.



## carpedeum (26 Sep 2008)

I have reached the end of my patience with Chorus and am closing my account. Sky have offered me the same channels with Sky Sports at a cheaper rate with no penalty for paying by non-direct debit.

I have requested Chorus to remove all cables running across my house as well as connection points. I have been told by their call centre that I am not entitled to have these cables removed from my property! Chorus have a right to continue to run the cables across my property, even if I withdraw my consent. I find this incredible! 

Before I go to a solicitor and pay for advice has anybody been down this road before? Surely a private company such as UPC/NTL/Chorus need my consent (I own my house) before fixing cables and connection points to the wooden eaves of the roof of my house.They have been caught before putting ladders in my garden and working on cables on my roof. While I tolerated this while I was a customer, do I have to tolerate it when I am no longer a customer?


----------



## gebbel (26 Sep 2008)

*Re: Not permotted to have Chorus/NTL cables  removed from my property.*



carpedeum said:


> I have requested Chorus to remove all cables running across my house as well as connection points.


 
Are you sure you want to do this? If you sell the house in the future maybe the prospective buyer would like to have the option of cable TV? I switched to Sky also but didn't remove any cabling. They don't hinder me in any way.


----------



## roro123 (26 Sep 2008)

*Re: Not permotted to have Chorus/NTL cables  removed from my property.*

My dad did this in the late eighties with a cable provider in Dublin after terrible customer service, on principle he asked them to get it off his property. I was a budding gardener in my very young teens with many flowers and plants in the front garden. One day while my Dad was at work these cable guys arrived and propped ladders up against the house and uncaringly flattened all my plants. They ripped out the cable in 2mins and that was that. As we got a little older maybe 5 years later we put the aul fella under pressure to get the cable back in because we only had Bog1&2- he relented- went to sign up and was told that they wouldn't be supplying the service to him, my sister ended up getting it in her name.
I couldn't believe they had still a record of the spat between themselves and me dad. 
This was all pre Data Protection etc.
The da moved house a number of years later and the company supplied him at the new address, although the customer service was still crap.

Call centre staff obviously haven't heard of property rights. Maybe you could offer them the service of your property access for a monthly fee start at 9.99per month subject to a 12 month minimum contract and they can pay by Direct Debit.

By the way ESB pay farmers for pylons on their land.
Pow


----------



## Frank (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Not permotted to have Chorus/NTL cables  removed from my property.*

My father ripped the cable off the house about 30 years ago because when they were putting the cabble up they took down an antenna he had up for tv. 

Got up a ladder ripped the cable connector of the house and threw it across to the field over the roa.

Cable link said we would never get cable and had to run the last house on the road from the road behind us.

Sales man came around about 5 years latter and sold him cable.

Your house NTL/Chorus can go and jump.

Ladder plyers and some ignorance could be the way forward.


----------



## podgerodge (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Not permotted to have Chorus/NTL cables  removed from my property.*



carpedeum said:


> I have requested Chorus to remove all cables running across my house as well as connection points. I have been told by their call centre that I am not entitled to have these cables removed from my property! Chorus have a right to continue to run the cables across my property, even if I withdraw my consent. I find this incredible!





As Frank says, a ladder and pliers.  But I would ring them and tell them I'm painting the house and will be removing it if THEY don't - give them a chance to do it themselves - and point out to them that if you end up doing it their other customers (your neighbours) won't be happy with them over a loss of service.


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Not permotted to have Chorus/NTL cables  removed from my property.*



podgerodge said:


> As Frank says, a ladder and pliers.



I hope you are not suggesting any illegal activity?

As far as I know the current operators have inherited some "way leave" rights established when the original cable was strung out between the houses in the 1970's.

In the same way as you cant interfere with water & sewage pipes or eircom & ESB ducts across your property I think you have no right to interfere with the TV cables where such "way leave" agreements exist.


----------



## kimmage (27 Sep 2008)

carpedeum said:


> I have reached the end of my patience with Chorus and am closing my account. Sky have offered me the same channels with Sky Sports at a cheaper rate with no penalty for paying by non-direct debit.
> 
> I have requested Chorus to remove all cables running across my house as well as connection points. I have been told by their call centre that I am not entitled to have these cables removed from my property! Chorus have a right to continue to run the cables across my property, even if I withdraw my consent. I find this incredible!
> 
> Before I go to a solicitor and pay for advice has anybody been down this road before? Surely a private company such as UPC/NTL/Chorus need my consent (I own my house) before fixing cables and connection points to the wooden eaves of the roof of my house.They have been caught before putting ladders in my garden and working on cables on my roof. While I tolerated this while I was a customer, do I have to tolerate it when I am no longer a customer?


 
Hi, No, not at all.  If you want these cables removed from your private property then you can request the company to act on same instruction.  However, as far as I am aware, it may be difficult to reconnect again as other posters have said.

Tell them to act on this request, giving them a reasonable time frame, and also mention if they fail to act, you will remove or have the cables removed on their behalf.



ajapale said:


> I hope you are not suggesting any illegal activity?
> 
> As far as I know the current operators have inherited some "way leave" rights established when the original cable was strung out between the houses in the 1970's.
> 
> In the same way as you cant interfere with water & sewage pipes or eircom & ESB ducts across your property I think you have no right to interfere with the TV cables where such "way leave" agreements exist.


 
I didnt know anything about this?  I understand you are not allowed to interfer with the water pipes etc as thse are somewhat state property.  However, if you are building an extension and these pipes cross your path, then you can re-locate them to another area (assuming you have planning permission of course).

NTL/Eircom/UPC ect are private companies, they have no right to place their equipment on your private property.  

Have a look at the Occupiers' Liability Act, 1995 (s.6 I think!) could be wrong.


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2008)

If a "[broken link removed]" agreement was drawn up and signed by the original subscriber back in the 1970's then the cable company has the right to maintain and keep the cables across the private property.


----------



## carpedeum (28 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the opinions and advice.

My anger stems from consistent problems with Chorus. My only previous weapon was to withold the €2 penalty for not paying by direct debit. We have had cable breakdowns just before major events on Sky Sports. They have refused to replace ten year old remote controls without charging. They have propped ladders against houses on our road without permission  while owners are out at work. These together with waiting 30 minutes on their phones display a disregard for customers.

As far as I am concerned, if I did sign a "way leave" document back in 1990 it was in good faith and related to Chorus providing me with a reliable competitive customer service. They have failed to maintain their side of the bargain. I would never have signed any such agreement for infinity!

When Sky have connected me, I will force the issue. I will post updates later.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Sep 2008)

carpedeum said:


> They have refused to replace ten year old remote controls without charging.



Having read this thread on AAM I contacted NTL and once I returned the old remote they forwarded on a new one free of charge.


----------



## john west (19 Oct 2008)

I too am having problems with Chorus ntl. When I objected to them putting new wires around my house and under the drive their man rang HQ and reverted to me saying that if I let them that I would have a 50% reduction to my next bill. Needless to say this did not happen and very unfortunately the bill was paid in full before this was raised with them.

To cut a long story short I can get no satisfaction from Chotus ntl other than being told that I would end up in court if I removed their wires from my property and they will not reply to emails.

So should be grateful if anyone can tell me if I can legally remove their wiring from my property myself unless they do so after having been given say two weeks in which to comply with the request?


----------



## Marantze (20 Oct 2008)

john west said:


> I too am having problems with Chorus ntl. When I objected to them putting new wires around my house and under the drive their man rang HQ and reverted to me saying that if I let them that I would have a 50% reduction to my next bill. Needless to say this did not happen and very unfortunately the bill was paid in full before this was raised with them.
> 
> To cut a long story short I can get no satisfaction from Chotus ntl other than being told that I would end up in court if I removed their wires from my property and they will not reply to emails.
> 
> So should be grateful if anyone can tell me if I can legally remove their wiring from my property myself unless they do so after having been given say two weeks in which to comply with the request?



Why not speak to your solicitor and get his or her  advice, I am sure he or she  will not charge you for such a small service.


----------

